# cant grow microsword



## Gorlack Zeblock (Jul 19, 2009)

i currently purchased a t5 ho 4x24 watt for my 29 gallon 18" deep tank. It has been running for about 2-3 weeks and i cannot get my micro sword to carpet. it is sending off new runners every day or so but it will not grow thick. I am dosing with liquid ferts and running pressurized co2 at 20 ppm. does anyone have any suggestions


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

2-3 weeks! You need 2-3 months before this to happen 

One thing planted tanks will teach you well is patience


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 25, 2008)

I agree with Orlando. 

Out of all the foregrounds i had microsword was the most difficult to spread fast.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

I did it in one month by keep cutting them very short to the soil but I did using 2 x 150 watt MH light on a 55g. Cutting like that help them break it up with more runners in a short time... but 2-3 week are just too soon.


----------



## murdocmason (Aug 17, 2009)

agreed, Planted tanks are always a beauty in the making but they take time to develop that beauty


----------

